# as long as



## LaTin_ViKinG

Salut!

Minutat că aţi deschis acest forum-ul... Asta-i primul post pe aici de la mine.
Cum se spune "as long as" în română?
Contextul ar fie următorul:

"Everything is going to be alright as long as we keep calm"

Am găsit "atâta timp cât" pentru "as long as", dar nu cred ca e corect asta:

"Tot va fie bine atâta timp cât rămânem calm"

Deci? Mulţumesc mult!

...Spune-mi dacă mai gresesc... =)


----------



## fluturas rosu

Salut
Totul va fi bine atâta timp cât rămânem calmi/ ne păstrăm calmul.


----------



## Ady650

LaTin_ViKinG said:


> Salut!
> 
> Minutat că aţi deschis acest forum-ul... Asta-i primul post pe aici de la mine.
> Cum se spune "as long as" în română?
> Contextul ar fie următorul:
> 
> "Everything is going to be alright as long as we keep calm"
> 
> Am găsit "atâta timp cât" pentru "as long as", dar nu cred ca e corect asta:
> 
> "Tot va fie bine atâta timp cât rămânem calm"
> 
> Deci? Mulţumesc mult!
> 
> ...Spune-mi dacă mai gresesc... =)



"Totul va merge bine câtă vreme ne păstrăm calmul"

Numai bine,
Ady.


----------

